# what reel?



## CastinBig (Dec 6, 2010)

how do you like your curado e7 i am lookin at buyin it but i want to see what people think of it i heared you can get a better, smoother reel 4 cheaper. do you have any reel you would think i would like


----------



## CastinBig (Dec 6, 2010)

i would like to speen like 200bucks or less


----------



## pwrstrkr (Oct 5, 2010)

Ive got 2 of the curado 200 e7's and 4 of the older bantam curado's and absolutly LOVE 'EM. both of the e7's have been thru 2 seasons of wade fishing so they are constantly getting dunked and still smooth. Ive always been a shimano man and dont plan on changing any time soon. As far as price goes...well you get what you pay for, just my .02


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

I have 2 curado 200sf that I have had for many years & still working good without any problems. I got the 200 e7 a few months ago & still trying to decide which reel is better. It took me a few trips out to get used to the lower profile of the e7. I dont think you could go wrong with the 200 e7.


----------



## Chasin'Tail (Nov 29, 2010)

If you like spinner reels, you might want to check into the Quantum Cabo PTS reels. The PTS 80 runs about 249 retail, but you can get it for about 190 on ebay. The PTS 80 has a max drag of 41 lbs. The PTS 60 has a max of 27 lbs and is a little cheaper. I have a couple of both and really love them. I use the PTS 80s for offshore and the 60s for flats fishing.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does Quantum have a support forum on this website to help? Just curious...


----------



## Chris-Chris (Feb 10, 2007)

Try a Shimano Spheros they are great reels....

Chris Chris


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

:texasflag


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Get the Shimano and forget about the others. If you want a quality reel, it's the best. You can get imatations for a cheaper price but ................. get the Shimano!
You won't regret it!


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

I would definitely get the e7 or maybe the new 50e. I clean all of my friends reels, and one that stands out was my brothers e7. He does not take very good care of his reels, and this reel looked like a block of salt. I cleaned it up, and everything was in perfect working condition, there were no signs of corrosion anywhere. It also witnessed this reel land a 30lb bullred in the surf. This reel can definitely do it all.


----------



## Chasin'Tail (Nov 29, 2010)

In response to your question on the quantum reels. They do have good customer support. Here is a link to the website so you can check into it if you want. 
http://www.quantumfishing.com/category/1/105/Reels.aspx


----------



## calicojim77 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought a couple of the shimano spheros for picthing the docks. We have hundreds of boat slips in San Diego and Mission bay. Loaded up the reels with 30# power pro and 10 to 15 floro. Works great no complaints.

Bantam1 thanks for this forum. It is just another example of Shimano's great product support.

jim


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Does Quantum have a support forum on this website to help? Just curious...


 LMAO! Knew it was coming but I saved it for ya! Dip


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Go with Shimano. Easy to get parts for and simple to fix. I would go with one the new curado or citica.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Alex258 said:


> Go with Shimano. Easy to get parts for and simple to fix. I would go with one the new curado or citica.


x2


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The name Shimano has always said quality to me, even as a kid before I knew they made fishing reels but was familiar with their cycling shifters. Trying to promote other brands on this particular forum is similar to promoting hybrid cars at a NASCAR event.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

don't have an e7 but have 6 e5's, I like the slower ration because I have a problem reeling to fast, I don't think you could go wrong buying any of these reels , just a good investment if you take care of them. got my granson a curado 200B5 for his 8th birthday it stills works as good as new.Other than some large penn reeels all of our fishing reels are shimano


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Its to heavy you want to buy one from me.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Till someone can step up and make a reel as good as shimano we will always here other people talk about other reel company's.Ill stick with Shimano and catch fish while the others wait.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Why would you use a size 60 reel for flats fishing? That is like buying an F350 to tow your kayak. Try a Stella 3000 (for the flats) and tell me what a piece of junk that quantum is after using a really nice reel.

Sorry I have never used the new E7's so I cant comment on them. I am just too impressed with my chronarch 's to use anything else. I do have several citica's that I keep for my clients and everyone seems to like them and they are half the price. The rod is just as important if not more important than the reel in my opinion so maybe you could use the extra savings to get a really nice G-Loomis to go with it.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chasin'Tail said:


> In response to your question on the quantum reels. They do have good customer support. Here is a link to the website so you can check into it if you want.


I was asking if they had a support forum on this website. We also have an email "contact us", you can call us too. I answer the customer service emails and I am on this site as well as 8 others. I maintain 24 hours or better on email responses, and usually less than that on the boards.

I guess the title of this forum threw you off a little: *Shimano, Power Pro and G.Loomis Product Support Forum *


----------

